# I need some advise on an indoor FM issue



## Lin19687 (Nov 11, 2018)

I signed up for 4 days, indoor FM at an Agway (small farm store). 10-2 yesterday, Dec 1, Dec 15th, Jan 5th, Feb 9th. Fee is $25.

I double checked about area inside, they said it was 6 feet on Oct 11th, a month ago.  Said I had 2- 6 foot tables and would I be able to do that in maybe a corner?  She said sure. 
I get there yesterday and the print out of who is where had me along the back wall straight with 3 others and 3 on the side where the corner is.  I would be IN the corner but it didn't show me 'around the corner" hope that made sense.
The light markings on the floor were only 3 - 3.5 feet from the wall - so you only had from the wall out 3.5 feet total.   It was not a good 'map' as it showed space between vendors and the markings on the ground did not have any space.
When I was looking for the map later while setting up a (snotty) woman came over and was like... do you need this much space....  Um yeah do you see all my stuff on the racks ?  Duh... BTW she had the middle permanent Booth with 3-6' sides and 6' table off one side.
Owner was not there, so since she said I had the corner I took the corner pulling in to the wall as close as I could.   I moved my tables over more (with all my stuff on them)  when the 3rd 'side' vendor showed up 15 min before opening.
We were squished in but a bit of room between me and late vendor to squeeze out if needed.

Owner didn't show up till almost Noon and then said you are taking up too much space, do you need this much area?  I will have to charge you double for this much room.

While it was a good day money wise, there is NO way it is worth $50  and be crammed in. Not worth the $25 for just 6'
I would like to keep the Dec 15th time but am thinking of backing out of the other 3.

  She seems like a 'I don't care what you say' type.  The check was cashed a few weeks ago.  If I could keep what I had yesterday I would stay but to cut it down to 1 -6' table is not worth the price. And I would have to just put all the soaps laid on the table in rows and not on racks.  I am not about to spend $$ on a new set up or tables.

How do I go about this diplomatically ?
Just explain that she said the 2 tables were ok before and since that is not the case then I will not come for the others unless I can keep size and price ?

Here is the conversation on FB - BTW there are some pics that show people with 2 tables on 6 corners.
"
Hi, I am signed up to come this season. After looking at last years pics and looking at the rule sheet I noticed it doesn't say how big the spots are.....
Oct 11th, 9:43am



Six feet but if you need more room I can put you in one of the corner spots or near the entrance to the greenhouse - these will have more room
Oct 14th, 7:43am
Oh I would love more room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have 2, 6 foot tables that I usually use in my 10x10 tent. so I can corner my self in if that is better ? I didn't even think to ask about size area as they are usually that 10x10 size.
I'm there Nov 10, Dec 1 & 15,Jan 12, Feb 9 th if that helps figure things out. I don't mind being in the back either. What ever is easiest.



I just made a note on my schedule to give you a corner spot"


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hmmm.  While thinking more on this I wonder if I could use my Metal Curing racks.
More a pain to bring but it does come apart.
Like these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G4NQAK0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

That way I get my foot print and can put all the soaps up.  
But then again I would have to figure out and spend $ on something over the shelves 
grr


----------



## Candybee (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't get it. You say you were told the space is 6 feet. That doesn't tell you anything. A space needs 2 sets of figures like 6 ft by 6 ft or 3 ft by 6 ft. You should have asked for clarification. Also, if the space did not sound large enough why didn't you sign up for enough space? When I ask about space if its not large enough for me to set up my 2 6 ft tables I ask for 2 spaces. Live and learn for next time.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 12, 2018)

The pics form last year looked bigger.  Plus some people only use 1 table for say jewelry or scarves.  Almost All of the venues around here have a space that is roughly 10x10 so really I didn't think about it till 2 weeks from when I applied.  That was when she said it was a 6 foot spot.   I did clarify when I said I had 2 - 6 foot tables and she said that would be fine and put me in the corner.  
I would have backed out if she said I couldn't do the 2 -6 foot tables.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking at the video they have online (14 January 2017), a lot of the vendors with two tables are using 4' tables (even some of the single tables are 4'), and in that video the stall spots are marked out in chalk (they ARE small!).

Sorry if I'm missing something, but I don't see where she has said that 2 of 6' tables would be fine?
(I saw the conversation this way: You said you didn't notice how big the spots were, she told you they were 6' and offered a choice of two spots with more room, you replied that you would love more room and went on to describe your setup at other markets, she picked one of the two spots she'd offered and gave you the corner.)

Something else I noticed - last month at this market there were 3 other vendors that sell soap - one looks like just a soap seller (the goat milk soaps) and the other 2 sell soap as part of a range of items.

I think you are up against it, trying to ask for more space for no extra money IMHO.

So, the choice is more about either paying the extra for more space, or making the most of the space you've got. If you decide to stick with the market, I suspect that people might feel a little uncomfortable bending down to get to the lower racks (of your curing rack) in such a tight space 

In the right location, a combination of one 6' and one 4' table might work at this market (a bit like this vendor's setup) and would mean you would still have 4 of your 5 racks on display. This would only require the purchase of one 4' table.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 9, 2019)

So an update. Today is my last one here and I am so happy its almost over.
Won't be coming back next year. It's so unorganised.  Completely not worth the price for only a 6 ft table and not very busy. They wouldn't let me use a 2 or a 4 ft table extra.
Today, last day for me, they put me under someone elses sign and then were a but pissy when I asked if they could move it. Its hanging from the rafters so I let THEM take it down. And it was also hitting me in the head as there is only a foot behind my table to stand. Markings on the floor are wrong as always with no one here when we arrive to know for sure where to put the tables. Just a map that is not to scale at all.

Thanks for the vent.  Live and learn.

Oh and found out the other people who have corner spots do Not pay extra like she said she would charge me.

This is what i had to do. Not what gits my "image". But hey, its just for here


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry it did not go well, it is getting very difficult to find good markets anymore at least where I live. Without the rack, which I am sure I would have knocked over a few times, you would have had a very hard time displaying everything. This is why I will Not do venues that only allow 1 or 2 tables, since I use a min of 5 tables for my B&B. One thing about doing indoor or outdoor market is adaptability, you just have to be able to change your setups at times. 

I never believe what another vendor tells me, unless I personally know the vendor. Vendors simply do not tell all, and get very funny ideas about what they want another vendor to know. For all you know they may have paid double but wanted to make you feel bad, since they acquired a corner for same price. Believe me it happens...


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 11, 2019)

For a display restricted to a single table, you have managed to include a lot of stock and still keep that uncluttered feeling ... (not an easy feat!).

Looking at the space around you, it could have been arranged with another table for each of the vendors.

(I wonder what happened to the other soapers - perhaps they made the same choice as you are making now?).


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 12, 2019)

TY, I had to go buy that rack, but not a waste as I like these racks for other home stuff 
Normally it is crammed in, the "markings" are not marked well.  I think they just do the market for the Mother of the owner.  She has a Veggie farm and another relative has the EO fake thingy, I forgot the name DOTERRA or something like that.

There are other soapers but only 1 per show which is fine with me.  But I think they do only 2 shows a season there.  $25 for just a 6' table is expensive for jsuch a tiny FM.  There are not that many vendors there in general.  The only ones who consistently go well are the Hot food , Bagel and seafood guy.  Everyone else is hit or miss.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> This is what i had to do. Not what gits my "image". But hey, its just for here


I think it looks great, Lin. That's all the room I have at the market I'm at. I get 8' when she doesn't have enough vendors and 6' when she has a full roster. I now have my own 6' table so that's all I'll have unless I get a corner spot (there aren't many of those). Here's what my table looked like at the last of last season's market:


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 12, 2019)

@Misschief  That looks GREAT !


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @Misschief  That looks GREAT !


Thank you. I did, incidentally, purchase a shoe rack to use as you used your shelf unit. I only used it one week; I just didn't feel it worked well so I went back to the risers. That said, I'm still not completely happy with my set up. There's no good spot to put things like my cash box, packaging, and water bottle.


----------



## amd (Feb 12, 2019)

@Misschief I am so glad I don't live near you! I'd buy one of everything. That looks really great.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

amd said:


> @Misschief I am so glad I don't live near you! I'd buy one of everything. That looks really great.


Thank you for that. Come visit!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh Misschief, that looks so inviting!


Misschief said:


> Thank you. I did, incidentally, purchase a shoe rack to use as you used your shelf unit. I only used it one week; I just didn't feel it worked well so I went back to the risers. That said, I'm still not completely happy with my set up. There's no good spot to put things like my cash box, packaging, and water bottle.


Boxes that are open at the back can be used as the risers - this gives you a "hidden" space for the keeping of cash boxes and other seller items


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> Oh Misschief, that looks so inviting!
> 
> Boxes that are open at the back can be used as the risers - this gives you a "hidden" space for the keeping of cash boxes and other seller items


I did do that with my risers but they're not quite big enough. They'll hold a box of Kleenex perfectly. I'm thinking of a different type of riser for this year. i.e. wooden apple-type crates.

I hope something in my layout will help inspire you, @Lin19687. That's the only reason I posted the picture.


----------

